# Driver Wheel Course: DDC



## JC2213 (10 Sep 2013)

Hi, 

I was just wondering what qualifications are necessary to drive MILCOTS. I will be away from the country for 6 weeks, and won't be able to participate in the full DWC, but my unit said if space is available, they will get me in for the DDC weekend. Does this put MILCOTS on my 404s? What vehicles fall under blue fleet?

Thanks in advance,

J


----------



## PuckChaser (10 Sep 2013)

DDC and your Supp test will get you A1/B1 on your 404s if you have a full civvie driver's licence. For each SMP vehicle (MILCOT Silverado included) you'll need to do a driver's course and drive a certain number of KMs before being tested.


----------



## Fdtrucker (12 Sep 2013)

DDC, SBC, DIT and Prov Sup are LFC Dvr Wheel Mod 1 (2 days) and pre-requiste before going on to Mod 2 (1.5 days). then you can go onto Mod 3 or 4 as a initial veh. both are 9 days as initial trg. \mod 3 LUVW (GWagon) MOd 4 ( LSVW & LUVW MiLCOTS)


----------



## captloadie (12 Sep 2013)

Is there anything special about the MILCOTS Silverado? I ask because the RCAF, to my knowledge, use 3/4 T trucks without any additional training requried. The only difference being they are blue, not green.


----------



## George Wallace (12 Sep 2013)

captloadie said:
			
		

> Is there anything special about the MILCOTS Silverado? I ask because the RCAF, to my knowledge, use 3/4 T trucks without any additional training requried. The only difference being they are blue, not green.



The MILCOTS are "militarized" with 24 volt systems, Blackout Drives, radio mounts, etc.


----------



## dapaterson (12 Sep 2013)

The Army Driver Wheeled covers blackout and offroad driving for vehicles including the MilVerado.


----------



## Fdtrucker (14 Sep 2013)

THE LUVW MiLCOTS is considered a Standard Military Patttern, which is part of heth LFC Dvr Wh Training Plan and the RCAF 3/4 ton truck are considered Standard Commercial Patterns which has no Training Plan and you only required to have a Full PDL, DDC, SBC, DIT and Prov Sup test to drive it (read no course required)


----------

